# Help me to understand??



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

My dad has D.P. and I'm trying to get more of an understanding about it. I want to know if it's dangerous to other people. From what I've read so far it doesn't appear to be. Help!! :?:


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

no, DP alone is not harmful to others. See Jeanine's excerpt from her book about DP. It's like the best description you'll come across.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

It's not at all dangerous to other people. It's just miserable for the person that has it.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

I think basically "most" people with DP are usually, to be blunt, fucked up. It's simply true. It's usually a symptom masking other mental/emotional symptoms. In that sense, it could very well be dangerous (and I'm not talking about the "your father might be schizophrenic, have a psychotic episode, and kill you dangerous"). But, and I can almost guarentee, my father experienced dissociative symptoms, as well as DP/DR. I never knew about it. What I did know about was his temper, his rage, his demands, etc. Was that dangerous to me? Oh yeah. I don't know your father at all, but he's probably got some buried issues there, be it depression or anxiety, anger or inferiority, and what not, and this could very well be dangerous to the people around him (children especially), either in what he IS doing or what he's lacking as a father.

But that's just assuming his DP is the result of other issues. Again, usually DP seems to be the bottom of the barrel, IE dissociation from a severely troubled psychological/emotional state. We aren't healthy individuals!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

Thank you for your advice. My Dad had an horrendous childhood. When I was a child he was the best father ever! He never wanted my brother or I to go through what he did. Back in 1990 he had a nervous breakdown which resulted in eventually his marriage to my mum going down the drain. He's been through a lot. I just want to find out as much as I can so I can help and be there for him.


----------

